# Filme wie The Dark Knight sind heute laut Christopher Nolan undenkbar



## Darkmoon76 (16. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filme wie The Dark Knight sind heute laut Christopher Nolan undenkbar* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Filme wie The Dark Knight sind heute laut Christopher Nolan undenkbar*


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Naja, soll er halt mehr "Independent" machen - was die hinkriegen ist oft super, man MUSS ja nicht 3stellige Millionenbeträge ausgeben, um nen tollen Film hinzulegen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. Juli 2018)

Liegt halt auch am Konsumverhalten der Fans. Zu jedem Streifen heutzutage muss es unbedingt eine Fortsetzung geben.


----------



## Xivanon (16. Juli 2018)

Aber dann ist ja leider der Betrag, der in den eigenen Geldbeutel wandert auch nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juli 2018)

> Mehr als eine Milliarde US-Dollar konnte der Film The Dark Knight einspielen. Dieser gilt unter Fans als die bisher beste Batman-Verfilmung und als Meisterwerk.


Dann bin ich wohl kein Fan. Fand ihn lediglich gut.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl kein Fan. Fand ihn lediglich gut.


Dito. Der beste Batman Film ist immer noch der mit Danny deVito als Pinguin und Michelle Pfeiffer als Catwomen.


----------



## Jerec (16. Juli 2018)

Die 2. Generation der Batman Filme (Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney) waren zwar damals zeitgemäß, kommt aber an die Nolan´ Trillogie nicht mal
ansatzweise ran. M.M.n ist The Dark Knight das beste, was jemals zu dem Thema verfilmt wurde. Ben Knutschfleck versucht es zwar (er war stets bemüht ...  )
kommt aber nicht so gut rüber.

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2018)

Jerec schrieb:


> Die 2. Generation der Batman Filme (Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney) waren zwar damals zeitgemäß, kommt aber an die Nolan´ Trillogie nicht mal ansatzweise ran. M.M.n ist The Dark Knight das beste, was jemals zu dem Thema verfilmt wurde.


Von der Nolan Trilogie fand ich den ersten klasse, beim zweiten war der Joker zwar klasse gespielt, aber die Geschichte gefiel mir irgendwie nicht. Außerdem war Harvey viel zu schnell abgewickelt. den hätte man als Antagonist des dritten Teils bringen sollen. der dritte Teil - nun, ich finde es einen Fehler, gerade Bane für den dritten (und letzten) Teil zu verwenden, wo das Batman Universum doch noch viel mehr Charaktere zu bieten hat. Bane hingegen ist in den Comics doch bloß ein Frankenstein'sches Monster ... 

Die 80er/90er Reihe hatte das Problem, daß Clooney und Kilmer Fehlbesetzungen für Batman sind. Und der erste Teil hatte das Problem, daß man dem Schauspieler, der tatsächlich wahnsinnig lächeln konnte, die Gesichtsmuskeln in der Maske eingefroren hatte, was eigentlich in jeder Szene albern aussah - und daß die Musik von Prince völlig unpassend war.

Der zweite Film der Reihe ist alleine deshalb schon der Beste - hat aber außerdem noch den fiesen, ekelhaften Pinguin, der sich für keine Schandtat zu schade ist, und in dessen Rolle deVito nicht im Geringsten vor der Darstellung der Häßlichkeit des Charakters zurückschreckt - aber auf der anderen Seite schafft der Film es eben auch, Mitleid für den vom Schicksal gebeutelten Pinguin hervorzurufen. Und das ist eine ganz große Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dito. Der beste Batman Film ist immer noch der mit Danny deVito als Pinguin und Michelle Pfeiffer als Catwomen.


 Oh, Gott, die beiden Batman mit Michael Keaton find ich total schlimm, obwohl ich an sich Tim Burton-Filme mag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2018)

Die ersten Burton-Batmans waren zu ihrer Zeit sagenhaft gut. Aus heutiger Sicht geht zwar teils arg theatralische Spiel einiger Mimen wie Christopher Walken oder Jack Nicholson leicht auf die Nerven, aber in der Umsetzung und mit dem Burtonschem Art Style punkten die auch heute noch. Keaton mit seiner unterkühlten Performance hatte auch was. 

Joel Schumacher konnte ja vieles, aber Batman ganz sicher nicht.

Und Nolan...
Batman Begins - Sehr guter Neustart.
Dark Knight - Masterpiece par excellence. Der Film hat mich derart weggeblasen, das hat zuvor zuletzt nur "Spider-Man 2" geschafft.
Dark Knight Rises - In vielen Aspekten leider ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Juli 2018)

Tja, muss man halt sein Konsumverhalten ändern wenn man das nicht will.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ersten Burton-Batmans waren zu ihrer Zeit sagenhaft gut.


 ich fand die schon damals furchtbar, in der Tat wie du auch sagst zu theatralisch.     die waren gut GEMACHT, aber ansonsten fand ich die echt richtig doof, zumindest was meinen Geschmack angeht.


----------



## xaan (16. Juli 2018)

The Dark Knight ist einer der wenigen Superhelden-Filme, die ich mir angucken kann, ohne dass sich mein Gehirn verflüssigt. Und es ist neben Logan der einzige, der sogar richtig, richtig gut ist. Definitiv der beste und glaubwürdigste Joker. R.I.P.


----------



## Sheggo (16. Juli 2018)

Das erklärt natürlich das hochgradig beschissene Kinoprogramm der letzten Jahre


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2018)

Sheggo schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich das hochgradig beschissene Kinoprogramm der letzten Jahre


 kleiner Tipp: Videothek. Da kriegst Du dann auch bei Bedarf richtig gute Tipps von Leuten vor Ort.


----------



## Jakkelien (16. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, soll er halt mehr "Independent" machen - was die hinkriegen ist oft super, man MUSS ja nicht 3stellige Millionenbeträge ausgeben, um nen tollen Film hinzulegen.


Aber um "geschaut" zu werden 

So schlecht dürfte es um die Filmindustrie doch gar nicht stehen. Nicht wenn Streifen wie Deadpool 2 gedreht werden. Der Film quillt über vor Kreativität. Und die Hauptpersonen kommen auch alle voll zur Geltung.


----------



## Tariguz (16. Juli 2018)

Es könnten so gute Filme erscheinen wenn man sich mal was trauen würde. Habt ihr mal den Fan Punisher Film gesehen? Dirty Laundry heißt der. Ist einfach genial. Ist von 2012, wurde leider nie ein ganzer Film draus 

Oder was ich jetzt bei GameStar gesehen habe... ein Uncharted Fan Film. Meine Fresse wenn Hollywood solche Filme drehen würde dann müssten wir uns keine Sorgen um Spieleverfilmungen machen.
Ich mach euch mal die Links rein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWpK0wsnitc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5CZQpqF_74


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Aber um "geschaut" zu werden
> 
> So schlecht dürfte es um die Filmindustrie doch gar nicht stehen. Nicht wenn Streifen wie Deadpool 2 gedreht werden. Der Film quillt über vor Kreativität. Und die Hauptpersonen kommen auch alle voll zur Geltung.


Das so ein paar 'Querköpfe' wie im Falle Deadpool 1 oder 2 die Chance erhalten, ihre Ideen zu verfilmen, ist nun nicht gerade üblich - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Viel eher / mehr gibt es so Filme mit Schnappsideen ala "X-Men Origins Wolverine"*. (*Was sie aus Wolverine's Geschichte oder aus Deadpool im Film gemacht haben, ist einfach unverzeihlich.)


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ersten Burton-Batmans waren zu ihrer Zeit sagenhaft gut. Aus heutiger Sicht geht zwar teils arg theatralische Spiel einiger Mimen wie Christopher Walken oder Jack Nicholson leicht auf die Nerven, aber in der Umsetzung und mit dem Burtonschem Art Style punkten die auch heute noch. Keaton mit seiner unterkühlten Performance hatte auch was.


Burton's Stil sind 'Grusel-Märchen' (was bei jedem seiner Filme soweit der Fall ist). Und dieser Stil hat bei Batman ganz gut gepasst, und macht die Filme auch heute noch gut guckbar - wie ich finde. 


> Joel Schumacher konnte ja vieles, aber Batman ganz sicher nicht.


Jepp. Ich sag nur: Bat-Nipples. 


> Und Nolan...
> Batman Begins - Sehr guter Neustart.
> Dark Knight - Masterpiece par excellence. Der Film hat mich derart weggeblasen, das hat zuvor zuletzt nur "Spider-Man 2" geschafft.
> Dark Knight Rises - In vielen Aspekten leider ein Rückschritt.


Nach meinem Geschmack liegen "Batman Begins" und "The Dark Knight" als _Batman-Verfilmungen_ gleichauf. _Film-technisch gesehen_ legt aber "The Dark Knight" gegenüber "Batman Begins" noch einmal eine Schippe drauf und ist somit qualitativ/technisch der bessere Film. 
Was Nolan aber in keinem seiner Batman-Verfilmungen geschafft hat zu vermitteln oder auch unwillens war zu vermitteln: Batman's/Bruce Wayne's Intelligenz und taktisches Denken ist neben seiner Beharrlichkeit/Ausdauer seine wichtigste Charaktereigenschaft. Statt dessen verhält sich Batman in Nolans Filmen zu oft intuitiv statt taktisch. Allen voran die Idee in "The Dark Knight Rises", Bane körperlich schlagen zu wollen (was nun wirklich dämlich war).


----------



## Maiernator (17. Juli 2018)

Also als Gegenargument würde ich direkt sagen: Mad Max Fury Road. 
Der kam 2015 und ist zwar ne Art Fortsetzung Reboot, aber dennoch genial und eigenständig und mit vielen tollen kreativen Einfällen, die Story ist Nebensache. 

Ich denke Nolan stichelt gegen Disney, weil die mit Marvel und Star Wars genau das machen was er bemängelt. So wenig Risiko wie möglich, siehe Star Wars Episode 7 von jj abrahams. 
Der Film ist so unglaublich unkreativ, das es schon fast weh tut, er ist ein Remix der alten Teilen(vor allem von a new hope) und dazu noch ein lausiger. Johnson hat mit Episode 8 dann wenigstens was gewagt, aber scheitert leider kläglich, weil Episode 7 so ein Remixmüll ist. 
Bei Solo sieht man es zb auch, ein eigtl wirklich cooler Abenteuerfilm, besser als vorher gedacht aber die aufgezwungenen Referenzen zum Rest der Star Wars Reihe erdrücken ihn. 
Bei den Marvel Filmen braucht man gar nicht anzufangen, ja die Filme sind teilweise sehr unterhaltsam und gutes Popkornkino, aber das wars dann auch. Avengers(weil der erste) , Thor 3 (thor franchise war eher lala) , Cap2 (cap eins war sehr langweilig), iron man 1 (erster mcu film) stechen ein bisschen heraus.
Logan, Blade Runner, Deadpool zeigen ein wenig Kreativität. Wobei bei Blade runner auch ein Sequel am Start ist (logan streng genommen auch, aber hat wenig mit den xmen filmen zu tun) und deadpool mit teil 2 das gleiche schicksal nimmt. Positiv könnte man auch noch die Planet der Affen Trilogie hernehmen, zwar auch geplant, aber perfekt umgesetzt wie damals der Herr der ringe. 

Sequels oder Reboots haben schon immer funktioniert, die 90er sind ein kelines bisschen eine Ausnahme, da haben es extrem viele Independent Filme/ filme mit kleinem Budget in die großen Kinos geschafft ( Fight Club, Sieben,Lebowski,die verurteilten, pulp fiction und viele viele andere)
Aber auch da gabs die sequels mit terminator 2 oder stirb langsam, oder star wars episode 1. Vllt wurden die Seuels noch nicht so stark durchgeplant wie bei Disney mit ihrem bescheuerten Release Rythmus, die Anzeichen für so etwas gab es aber schon mehr als deutlich. 
Und kein Wunder, der Erfolg der Sequels autokorreliert stark mit dem der Originale, oder anderen Teilen in diesem Universum, Disney wäre blöd das nicht zu machen und als bald Monopolist können sie das im 100+ Mio Budget Blockbusterkino auch immer so weiter machen.


----------



## Asuramaru (17. Juli 2018)

Für mich ist the Dark Knight wirklich ein Episches Meisterwerk,keine ahnung ich finde dieses Film unglaublich,was aber auch besonders an Heath Ledger liegt,er hat den Joker einfach Perfektioniert und sogar Jack Nickelson übertroffen.

Das ist für mich wie Charlize Theron als Ravena in The Huntsman & The Ice Queen,da hat Charlize Theron sich wirklich selbst übertroffen,ihre beste Rolle.


----------



## haep2 (17. Juli 2018)

Ausnahmslos jeder Film von Nolan ist ein Meisterwerk, ich hoffe, dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt. Wenn nicht in Hollywood, dann auf anderem Weg, gibt ja inzwischen unterschiedliche Finanzierungsmethoden.
Es wäre unglaublich traurig, wenn er solche Filme wie Inception, The Prestige, Interstellar, Memento oder eben die Dark Knight Trilogie nicht mehr auf die Leinwand zaubern könnte.
Warte ja schon gespannt auf die Bekanntgabe seines nächsten Projekts.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juli 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das ist für mich wie Charlize Theron als Ravena in The Huntsman & The Ice Queen,da hat Charlize Theron sich wirklich selbst übertroffen,ihre beste Rolle.


Im Auftrag des Teufels und Fast and Furios 8 fand ich sie bisher am besten. 



haep2 schrieb:


> Ausnahmslos jeder Film von Nolan ist ein Meisterwerk, ich hoffe, dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt. Wenn nicht in Hollywood, dann auf anderem Weg, gibt ja inzwischen unterschiedliche Finanzierungsmethoden.
> Es wäre unglaublich traurig, wenn er solche Filme wie Inception, The Prestige, Interstellar, Memento oder eben die Dark Knight Trilogie nicht mehr auf die Leinwand zaubern könnte.
> Warte ja schon gespannt auf die Bekanntgabe seines nächsten Projekts.


Dunkirk war auch von Nolan und ich fand, dass der Film eine Vollkatastrophe war. Durch die Bank weg Meisterwerke schaffen ist auch bei Nolan nicht drin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im Auftrag des Teufels und Fast and Furios 8 fand ich sie bisher am besten.


Und ich in "Kaltes Land". So!


----------



## Asuramaru (17. Juli 2018)

Schaut man sich aber die Bewertungen an von IMDB,Cineman und Filmstarts ist er doch sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batesvsronin (18. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bane hingegen ist in den Comics doch bloß ein Frankenstein'sches Monster ...



Nope! Bane | Batman Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2018)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Nope! Bane | Batman Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


Ups. Da hab ich wohl den Film-Bane aus _Batman & Robin _im Kopf gehabt ...


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (19. Juli 2018)

"als Meisterwerk"

Oh weia ist heutzutahe alles flach und schlicht geworden. Der Film ist durchaus gelungen und ordentlich, aber eine Comicverfilmung in der ein Kerl in einem Fetisch Schlafanzug mit Fledermausohren die Hauptrolle spielt und spricht als, wenn er Batteriesäure statt Schnaps getrunken hat, mit Antagonisten, die ebenfalls dringend psychatrische Betreuung in stationärer Form benötigen als Meisterwerk zu bezeichnen, das lässt tief blicken.

Früher waren Meisterwerke Filme, die in der regel anstrengend zu sehen waren oder zumindest nichts für Kinder waren. Heutige "Meisterwerke" sind Kinderzimmer tauglich. Leider auch inhaltlich.

Ein Glück, daß bei Serien der Trend genau in die andere Richtung geht.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (19. Juli 2018)

"Heute arbeitet ein Producer schon von Anfang an mehrere Sequels eines Films aus und setzt einen engen Zeitplan auf, in dem die Filme dann abgedreht werden müssen."

Fliessbandware nach Schema F, so wie befürchtet. Hollywood Filme sind zu Ramsch mit CGI Zuckerguss verkommen. Immer der gleiche Quark. Held, Bedrohung, Kämpfe, Standarddialoge, ev. Gegner in den eigenen Reihen,Endkampf, Jubel, Abspann. Dazu 2 Pfund Benzinfass Explosionen und 350 Gramm CGI Zuckerperlen und fertig ist der nächste XYZman vs. Interstellar Woodhead Surfer and the Pink Lampigon oder Shitzilla against Supermans reanimated Panties.

Demnächst in ihrem Kino: Star Wars - Solo 2 - Multi und The Force tiered out


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juli 2018)

Und the Dark Knight ist aber auch ein guter Streifen. Teil 3 ging noch so.


----------



## Sheggo (19. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp: Videothek. Da kriegst Du dann auch bei Bedarf richtig gute Tipps von Leuten vor Ort.



wäre die nicht alle geschlossen worden


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2018)

Sheggo schrieb:


> wäre die nicht alle geschlossen worden


 Bei mir gibt es gottseidank noch 2-3 Stück in einem Umkreis von 15Min per Rad. Ich hoffe, die gibt es noch eine Weile. Ich hab keinen Bock darauf, mehrere Abos haben zu müssen, um möglichst viele jeweils neue Filme aus diversen Genres sehen zu können und auch keinen Bock auf die teuren VoD-Leihpreise. In der Videothek bekomm ich für 8€ drei brandneue Filme übers Wochenende, ideal für einen Videoabend. Online zahl ich schnell 10€ für nur zwei Filme...


----------

